# I'm confused.



## Withered Soul (Apr 10, 2003)

From what I've seen, Aikido is a grappling art but from what I've heard it's more like Tai Chi. What is Aikido? Is it a grappling art with meditating in it?


----------



## RyuShiKan (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Withered Soul _
> *From what I've seen, Aikido is a grappling art but from what I've heard it's more like Tai Chi. What is Aikido? Is it a grappling art with meditating in it? *




I think these questions can best be answered by the quote you use to sign your posts with............... 

"It is like a finger pointing away to the moon. Don't concentrate on the finger or you'll lose all that heavenly glory!"


----------



## Yari (Apr 10, 2003)

Aikido spans over many different things, but is most commanly used as an grappling art.

But it would depend on the teacher, so stick to what you've seen, and not what you heard.

/Yari


----------



## Withered Soul (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RyuShiKan_
> *I think these questions can best be answered by the quote you use to sign your posts with...............
> 
> "It is like a finger pointing away to the moon. Don't concentrate on the finger or you'll lose all that heavenly glory!"*



But if you read the rest of the sig, it says that I don't know what it means.
Thanks for the advice Yari.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 10, 2003)

It's like standing grappling, but not close-in grappling. Much of it forcuses on arm and writs locks.


----------



## Mormegil (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Withered Soul _
> *But if you read the rest of the sig, it says that I don't know what it means.
> Thanks for the advice Yari. *



One interpretation of this quote (from Bruce Lee's character in Enter the Dragon):   He spoke about how the teacher isn't the end all be all, but should be a guide to help find the truth.  He also was against "styles" and "ways" (ironic, as JKD means Way of the Interecepting Fist).

So, my intepretation of it is, focus on the truth, not the way to find truth.  Specifically to MA, don't get stuck on a particular "style" or "way" of doing things, look past that to the possibilities.


Sorry, can't define Aikido.  Just thought I might shed some light on your sig.


----------

